# Left 4 Dead doesn't open



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

Whenever I try to open Left 4 Dead, it changes the resolution of the monitor and then closes the game, reverting back to my desktop screen. Do you guys have any suggestions to get this to work?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Chease. Please try the troubleshooting instructions recommended *here* by Jazz and see if they help or not. 

Let us know how it goes though. Good Luck.

-- Goku


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Hm...

I probably wasn't very clear about this earlier (sorry!), but left4dead doesn't even load. Like when I click on the application, the screen resolution changes to the gaming mode, goes black, but then immediately switches back to the normal resolution and the exe doesn't run anymore. I would try changing the settings to windowed mode, but I can't even get into the application!

Is there a way to change that setting outside of the program? Or do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks Goku!


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

And yes the drivers are updated


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Chease. I am a bit confused here. The instructions that Jazz suggested can be performed without access the game. I am listing them here for your convenience.


 Click *Start* > *All Programs* > *Accessories*.
 Launch the *Command Prompt* by right-clicking on it and choosing *Run As Administrator*.
 Type in the following command and press *Enter*:

*net localgroup Administrators /add Local Service*

 Close the *Command Prompt* window by typing *exit*.
 Restart your computer.
 Launch the game again.

Also, in case you missed it, I suggested a *link to an alternate fix* that reportedly worked for many people. I will try to search for alternate solutions for your problem but meanwhile you try the above.

Hope that helps. 

-- Goku


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, I tried both of those.

I'm running Windows XP.

For the alternate fix, I can't change the video options without being in game right?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Chease. *Here* is an extensive list of solutions that tries to troubleshoot the crash problem. Try them one by one and see if any of them resolve the problem for you or not.

Oh, and sorry but I am not much of a gamer so I could not figure out what you were talking about. I will still keep looking for solutions for you though.

Hope that helps. 

-- Goku


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Hm, the most similar problem is this one:

http://left4deadforums.com/2669-random-crashing-murcury.html#post27227

except without the error messages - it just crashes to the desktop. I know that another computer I have has the same crashing after opening problem when trying to uninstall certain things. I don't think it's a malware problem though, as I completely scanned this system and the other one.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Chease. A shot in the dark but have you tried disabling your security applications before running the game? It might be that they are blocking the execution of the game. Please disable them temporarily and try to launch the game. See if the problem persists.

-- Goku


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Tried, but didn't work. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## scurry (Oct 27, 2006)

are those specs in your profile right? if so you won't be able to run the game

Minimum:
Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz 
Memory: 1 GB 
Graphics: 128 MB, Shader model 2.0, ATI 9600, NVidia 6600 or better
Hard Drive: At least 7.5 GB of free space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

Recommended:
Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz
Memory: 1 GB 
Graphics: Shader model 3.0, NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Hm, I don't think that's it scurry - I was able to install it on a far worse computer than this (even though it was buggy)

My graphics card can support the shader. And I wouldn't expect the game to not open even if my computer weren't able to run it, as Valve would put in some sort of "you can't run this application" dialog into it (which I haven't seen).

Thanks though xD


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Hm,

I tried opening it in safe mode and the same problem occurred. Maybe I should just return it xD.

I'm really surprised that Valve wouldn't have a solution to this... oh well, thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

Or maybe it is spyware and not Left 4 Dead specific? I ran virus scans and such, but this seems to be the only program affected.


----------

